# Grabbed Some more stuff!



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Even though I have a pair of full leather mittens that are REALLY warm they are sometimes HOT so I got a new pair of gloves! Also got a travel bag!!!

Burton AK Gloves









Dakine Low Roll Travel Bag - Fully Padded - Holds 1 board with bindings or 2 boards without and boots!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

hey man i also ordered a Dakine board bag, got it yesterday and its great.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

do you know which model you got?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

> Da Kine
> Freestyle Bag 157



Thats all the info it came with 

Its pretty nice tho [mmm camo] 



It was camo so i kinda had to get it. My friends call me camo toe cos i ALWAYS have something camo on me hahaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Cool
Yah mine is built for travel and I will be flying to get to snowboarding locations so it should be good!


----------

